# Car Insurance



## tigerpoeton (May 5, 2010)

Hi All my move is getting closer I just have to sell my beloved mercedes :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry: (Its a 2001 clk Cabriolet Kompressor 2.3 supercharged for anyone who cares, Not bad for 21 years old ay :eyebrows: lol!!!)

Anyway my question is this obviously being only 21 In the UK I am 'high risk' (Lol they wanna see some of the other muppets in there 40-50's!!) therefore my insurance is crippling, HOWEVER there is a loophole and some of you may not agree to me doing this but I refuse to drive a corsa or any other crap like that so what I do here is the Merc is registered to my dad and I am fully comp on another car (Which I do actually use a lot to be fair) it then covers me 3rd party which is the minimum legal limit, Is this the same in Spain? Who are the best companies to go with and do they have a price comparison site? Would I be able to get a 'Luxury' car and register it to my G/F then drive it 3rd party if I have fully comp on a smaller car?

I know a lot of people disagree with using this loophole but to be fair if cars are your life which they are for me its unfair to be punished and forced into driving a crappy 1.0 bog standard ford, opel etc


Thanks guys Im sure someone can help


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

you're right..i disagree.... if you can finance running a merc clk...pay up or shut up. The rest of us have to higher premiums for dodgers like you and when you are caught out in an accident and your insurance is null and void, then the insurance companies have to fight it out in courts, costing the rest of us higher premiums, Are you going to pay the other persons repairs, hospital bills etc. ? somehow I don't think that even crossed your mind. Do you realise that what you and your father are doing is fraud? *For your father to insure the car as the main driver, and you as a named driver, when he is not and you are, nullifies the cover?* Making a false statement, intent to defraud,criminal dishonesty, driving whilst uninsured..should I go on?

A friend of mine was involved in an accident with someone in your position, not only was he seriously hurt, but the loss of the vehicle caused his fledgling business to fail, to this day he has never been compensated.

Again, if you can afford to run a merc clk, illegally, you can afford a lesser car and run it legally. People coming on here and asking us to help them break the law will never get help from me.

Another point, do you have solittle respect for your father that you would cause himto lose his licence as well...it's called aiding and abetting a criminal act


----------



## tigerpoeton (May 5, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> you're right..i disagree.... if you can finance running a merc clk...pay up or shut up. The rest of us have to higher premiums for dodgers like you and when you are caught out in an accident and your insurance is null and void, then the insurance companies have to fight it out in courts, costing the rest of us higher premiums, Are you going to pay the other persons repairs, hospital bills etc. ? somehow I don't think that even crossed your mind. Do you realise that what you and your father are doing is fraud? *For your father to insure the car as the main driver, and you as a named driver, when he is not and you are, nullifies the cover?* Making a false statement, intent to defraud,criminal dishonesty, driving whilst uninsured..should I go on?
> 
> A friend of mine was involved in an accident with someone in your position, not only was he seriously hurt, but the loss of the vehicle caused his fledgling business to fail, to this day he has never been compensated.
> 
> Again, if you can afford to run a merc clk, illegally, you can afford a lesser car and run it legally. People coming on here and asking us to help them break the law will never get help from me.




By Driving the car 3rd party using my fully comp cover is 100% LEGAL and if I had an accident of any kind my insurance would cover the 3rd party (Anything other than my merc) I think if you dont know what your talking about and dont read the post properly its best you say nothing at all.

It is not fraud, It is not illegal and its not putting anyone/thing other than my own car at risk of un-covered damage.

Also if you want to talk about running a merc I can afford the money to buy the car and run it but I can NOT afford £18000 per year to insurance it and I dont think I should have too just because there are muppets out there, Anyway thats the law hence my car is legally insured albeit through a loophole but it is very very legal none the less, I have checked this out fully so please again if your going to whinge save your breath. ****


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

getting your FATHER TO INSURE IT is dishonest and the cover will be void.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Sonny I was a transport manger for years before I left the UK and I do know what I'm talking about


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

simple answer ..if you can't afford it don't drive it


----------



## tigerpoeton (May 5, 2010)

Look your clearly NOT reading the post, My dad does not have me as a named driver, Read this carefully..........

I own a Mitsibishi warrior on which I have Fully comprehensive insurance, My Fully comprehensive cover also let me drive other peoples cars 3rd party only.

Still with me? Good.

My dad is the registered keeper of the Mercedes hence I am driving someone else's car.

Its not fraud because my dad uses it too (On a separate insurance which has nothing to do with me)

To be honest I dont care if you were a transport manager or the pope you dont know what your talking about and trying to lecture me about what car I can and cant have is not why I started the topic, If you have anything usefull to put in maybe like a good price comparison site then fine, If not dont even bother replying because you seem like you came down with the last shower, How you were manager of anything with those reading skills is a real miracle!!!!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

tigerpoeton said:


> By Driving the car 3rd party using my fully comp cover is 100% LEGAL and if I had an accident of any kind my insurance would cover the 3rd party (Anything other than my merc) I think if you dont know what your talking about and dont read the post properly its best you say nothing at all.
> 
> It is not fraud, It is not illegal and its not putting anyone/thing other than my own car at risk of un-covered damage.
> 
> Also if you want to talk about running a merc I can afford the money to buy the car and run it but I can NOT afford £18000 per year to insurance it and I dont think I should have too just because there are muppets out there, Anyway thats the law hence my car is legally insured albeit through a loophole but it is very very legal none the less, I have checked this out fully so please again if your going to whinge save your breath. ******


that just shows how immature and childish your attitude seems... doubt if you'll get any help here sonny


----------



## tigerpoeton (May 5, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> that just shows how immature and childish your attitude seems... doubt if you'll get any help here sonny



Also dont try and come into my post and attempt to make me look like the an idiot when its you who didnt read the post properly and started pointing the finger of fraud left right and centre, Get your facts right then come and start accusing if you wish but to just start making serious allegations without even reading the facts properly is absurd, Seriously 'sonny' Im only 21 and its looking like my head is a lot more screwed on than yours, It really pisses me off when old men get all jealous of someone young who has nice stuff and a good future, If your bitter then maybe you should look at your own life before questioning mine, Now goodbye and god bless.:focus:


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

tigerpoeton said:


> Also dont try and come into my post and attempt to make me look like the an idiot when its you who didnt read the post properly and started pointing the finger of fraud left right and centre, Get your facts right then come and start accusing if you wish but to just start making serious allegations without even reading the facts properly is absurd, Seriously 'sonny' Im only 21 and its looking like my head is a lot more screwed on than yours, It really pisses me off when old men get all jealous of someone young who has nice stuff and a good future, If your bitter then maybe you should look at your own life before questioning mine, Now goodbye and god bless.:focus:


be very wary of doing this i had an import car a mitzi totally standard it got knicked the insurance company tried to not pay me out by saying it was modifed(tinted windows,crome grill,blue headlights,big bumpers,pearl paint,as a import standard) as uk car all extra`s that did`nt work as could prove all imports same so it dragged on i got paid out 10 m later lost my personalised plate as you cant retain it incase thief using it so its returned to dvla i lost big time what i got would have bought steel wheels & 4 new tyres it cost me 6k loss lesson learned should state that my policy is trade(ers) insurance cause we have more than 3 cars between us can drive any vehicle even the queens ive got max &hubby too no claims & 20 yr driving no probs still lost big $$$


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

tigerpoeton said:


> Also dont try and come into my post and attempt to make me look like the an idiot when its you who didnt read the post properly and started pointing the finger of fraud left right and centre, Get your facts right then come and start accusing if you wish but to just start making serious allegations without even reading the facts properly is absurd, Seriously 'sonny' Im only 21 and its looking like my head is a lot more screwed on than yours, It really pisses me off when old men get all jealous of someone young who has nice stuff and a good future, If your bitter then maybe you should look at your own life before questioning mine, Now goodbye and god bless.:focus:


now now sonny,,, let me apraise you of a few facts. I might be older, but when I was 26 I drove a jaguar xj6 (insured in my own name oh yes I also owned a lotus super 7 by 35 years old), I changed it for a bmw 7 series two years later, when I moved to Hong Kong, my company car was a lexus, I changed that for another bmw..so I'm not bitter. I've had the toys, more than you could imagine., that includes a 35 ft sea going cruiser with twin inboard volvo pentax engines, bought with cash on the deal.If you want I'll supply the boat's HK register number and the marine dept of HK Gov will give you full details of ownership.


how did you sign off...oh yes it was "****"


----------



## tigerpoeton (May 5, 2010)

diamantelady said:


> be very wary of doing this i had an import car totally standard it got knicked the insurance company tried to not pay me out by saying it was modifed(tinted windows,crome grill,blue headlights,big bumpers,pearl paint,as a import standard) as uk car all extra`s that did`nt work as could prove all imports same so it dragged on i got paid out 10 m later lost my personalised plate as you cant retain it incase thief using it so its returned to dvla i lost big time what i got would have bought steel wheels & 4 new tyres it cost me 6k loss lesson learned


I know they try and get out any way possible but I guess thats there job, It is frustrating though I can imagine, I do have everything declared on my cars and although it does put up the price what happened to you could happen to me and its a lot of money to lose, Thanks for the heads up though


----------



## tigerpoeton (May 5, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> now now sonny,,, let me apraise you of a few facts. I might be older, but when I was 26 I drove a jaguar xj6 (insured in my own name oh yes I also owned a lotus super 7 by 35 years old), I changed it for a bmw 7 series two years later, when I moved to Hong Kong, my company car was a lexus, I changed that for another bmw..so I'm not bitter. I've had the toys, more than you could imagine., that includes a 35 ft sea going cruiser with twin inboard volvo pentax engines, bought with cash on the deal.If you want I'll supply the boat's HK register number and the marine dept of HK Gov will give you full details of ownership.
> 
> 
> how did you sign off...oh yes it was "****"



Im really not interested in boats, Look I dont want to argue with anyone on here so I accept calling you a **** was a little harsh so for that Im sorry and Im sure you can accept you did not read the op right hence my defensiveness, Im happy to drop it if you are and start again?

Any good price comparison sites or any specialist young drivers insurance you know of (Just incase I get that 18k! )


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

tigerpoeton said:


> Im really not interested in boats, Look I dont want to argue with anyone on here so I accept calling you a **** was a little harsh so for that Im sorry and Im sure you can accept you did not read the op right hence my defensiveness, Im happy to drop it if you are and start again?
> 
> Any good price comparison sites or any specialist young drivers insurance you know of (Just incase I get that 18k! )


apology accepted


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Annnnyway...

The car is insured here, not the driver


----------



## tigerpoeton (May 5, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> Annnnyway...
> 
> The car is insured here, not the driver


Its the same here but what Im asking is if you are fully comp does your policy let you drive your wifes car? Thinking about it I should have just put it like that in the first place!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

No it isn't the same, the car itself is insured.. anyone (as long as they've had a licence for more than 12 months and I think some age restrictions) can drive your car fully comp by default - assuming you've got fully comp insurance of course!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

...... I've done the flash car thing in the UK too - well my OH did (he still has something fairly "prestigious" over there, dunno what brand it is, its silver tho lol), I couldnt care less what sort of car I'm in as long as it works and is legal - oh and has a sound system LOL The one thing I would say about cars in spain DONT GET A DECENT ONE! The roads are appalling, the other drivers are appalling and its such a relief knowing that its not "the end of the world" when you see yet another dig in the side of the car, or you scrape the exhaust off when going over one of the squillions of metal speed bumps! People dont seem to care about the flash car thing like they do in the UK, as long as the thing goes and has air con...... and of course a decent sound system LOL!!!!

I've got a citroen picasso here, its full of dents, one of the headlights is held together with cellotape and it rattles and clanks its way around the costa del sol - but I love that car and it loves me! And I dont lose sleep over it - and that is priceless!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ShinyAndy said:


> No it isn't the same, the car itself is insured.. anyone (as long as they've had a licence for more than 12 months and I think some age restrictions) can drive your car fully comp by default - assuming you've got fully comp insurance of course!


My insurance is for the car, not the driver. Anyone can drive mine as long as they're over 30 and had a licence for more than 12 months

Jo xxxx


----------



## tigerpoeton (May 5, 2010)

jojo said:


> My insurance is for the car, not the driver. Anyone can drive mine as long as they're over 30 and had a licence for more than 12 months
> 
> Jo xxxx


Thanks Jo, I do understand why most people wouldnt bother with prestige cars considering the roads the only problem for me is cars really really are my world (Mechanic) and I have been obsessed with them to an almost unhealthy level lol since I was very very young so it would be hard for me to just have a runaround!!

With regards to the car being insured not the driver surely that makes life better for me? I wont get punished for being young as its not me being insured its just the car? (Wishfull thinking lol)

Also another thing I was wondering if the police stop you whats the proceedure documents wise, Is it like the uk they can just radio in and get all the details or do you have to always carry your documents or do they have a producer system?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Not sure on the outright legality of it but my other half only passed her test a year ago and although she couldn't officially be "on" the insurance my insurance company convinced me that the policy is heavily discounted (equivalent of your NCB I guess) to have that 12months licence/over 30 thing and so if she had an accident whilst driving she would be covered but we'd have to pay the full policy price (almost like an excess) and then they'd cough up. Again, no idea if that's legal or not but they seemed happy with it and thankfully she didn't have any accidents, involving other people anyway


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

tigerpoeton said:


> cars really really are my world (Mechanic) and I have been obsessed with them to an almost unhealthy level lol since I was very very young so it would be hard for me to just have a runaround!!


You and me both, my Dad is/was a mechanic and I was brought up surrounded by oil and engines. I help run a trackday company here and have owned seriously nice sportscars for the last 15 years... I had an Elise here for a year and gave up. As Jo says, the roads are dreadful, it will be scratched and dented within a week, you'll be forever polishing it to remove the layers of dust they attract. I'm now driving a beat up 206 GTI which as mentioned has all you need.. aircon and a stereo!

Sure if you don't have to work to live here and can afford to have a nice car sat in the garage to take out on Sunday and join the Ferrari Club at Dali's place then great but in the real world it's just not worth it


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tigerpoeton said:


> Thanks Jo, I do understand why most people wouldnt bother with prestige cars considering the roads the only problem for me is cars really really are my world (Mechanic) and I have been obsessed with them to an almost unhealthy level lol since I was very very young so it would be hard for me to just have a runaround!!
> 
> With regards to the car being insured not the driver surely that makes life better for me? I wont get punished for being young as its not me being insured its just the car? (Wishfull thinking lol)
> 
> ...


You'll grow out of it! My husband nearly has sadly my sons just growing into it (yawn!!!) We have a load of classic cars littering the drive and garage at our UK house now, he's moved on to playing with those! 

If the car is going to be driven by someone under 30 then you'll pay full wack!!!

As for the document thing. Its my belief that you have to carry your documents with you at all times! In fact (altho its recently been changed, but the local guardia dont seem to know) you must also carry proof of payment of your insurance - the certificate itself isnt enough, you have to have either a bank statement or the receipt with you!

Jo xxxx


----------



## tigerpoeton (May 5, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> You and me both, my Dad is/was a mechanic and I was brought up surrounded by oil and engines. I help run a trackday company here and have owned seriously nice sportscars for the last 15 years... I had an Elise here for a year and gave up. As Jo says, the roads are dreadful, it will be scratched and dented within a week, you'll be forever polishing it to remove the layers of dust they attract. I'm now driving a beat up 206 GTI which as mentioned has all you need.. aircon and a stereo!
> 
> Sure if you don't have to work to live here and can afford to have a nice car sat in the garage to take out on Sunday and join the Ferrari Club at Dali's place then great but in the real world it's just not worth it


Is it really that bad? I have been looking at cars on ebay.es and Loquo and other than the fact the prices are extortianate they all seem quite new and dont look beaten at all, Actually it seems quite hard to find a dog of a car, I was going to buy Vauxhall nova (Called an opel corsa in spain) and adapt it to take a 2.0 ford cosworth engine and they dont look in bad condition for the year?

Also theres a program on tv called 'the garage' which focuses on a english garage in marbella, Anyway they all have nice Bmw's and stuff?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are nice cars over here, but they all have dents in them. At my sons school there used to be a lady who turned up every morning in the latest top of the range audi 4x4 thing (cant remember what its called, the big one??) and every morning they'd be a new dent in it. My OH used to laugh and wonder how much trouble she'd be in with her husband for getting into that state. The school drive itself could take the suspension out if you drove down it in anything over first gear! Not that school is somewhere you're planning to be going to, but altho the motorways are ok, the other main roads and the side roads can be horrendous, pot holes, speed bumps that defy logic and dirt tracks............... The Spanish dont go in for warnings or signs to help you avoid these things either

Jo xxx


PS a Q7, that was it an Audi Q7


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Ahh.. car modifying! Definitely not something that's caught on over here unless you consider a cheap tacky fibreglass bodykit and some dodgy airbrushing. You would really struggle to get insurance for an engine conversion and god only knows what would happen at the ITV!

Less said about The Garage the better! Seemingly most of the properly nice cars, certainly around here, are owned by non-working wags/expats. The Spanish are more into bikes than cars so your average Spanish trackdayer would turn up in a chipped Seat Leon diesel and think they're now Alonso. It's gradually changing though as natural selection is pushing them towards the safety of a metal cage surrounding them


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo said:


> There are nice cars over here, but they all have dents in them. At my sons school there used to be a lady who turned up every morning in the latest top of the range audi 4x4 thing (cant remember what its called, the big one??) and every morning they'd be a new dent in it. My OH used to laugh and wonder how much trouble she'd be in with her husband for getting into that state. The school drive itself could take the suspension out if you drove down it in anything over first gear! Not that school is somewhere you're planning to be going to, but altho the motorways are ok, the other main roads and the side roads can be horrendous, pot holes, speed bumps that defy logic and dirt tracks............... The Spanish dont go in for warnings or signs to help you avoid these things either
> 
> Jo xxx
> 
> ...


........... and as for wing mirrors when driving thru the very narrow streets in the towns????????????? I've had so many replaced lol (I've taken a few off others as well)

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

tigerpoeton said:


> Is it really that bad? I have been looking at cars on ebay.es and Loquo and other than the fact the prices are extortianate they all seem quite new and dont look beaten at all, Actually it seems quite hard to find a dog of a car, I was going to buy Vauxhall nova (Called an opel corsa in spain) and adapt it to take a 2.0 ford cosworth engine and they dont look in bad condition for the year?
> 
> Also theres a program on tv called 'the garage' which focuses on a english garage in marbella, Anyway they all have nice Bmw's and stuff?


No, it's far worse !!!! When I first came I had a mitsubishi Delica starwagon, shogun based with a rhinoceros killing front bumper. My wife was actually sitting in it one day when a woman continually rammed it to park. When I came back she was in tears of laughter !! 
As Andy said mods. require homologation, nearly anything. Even changing tyre size. It all has to go on the log book. Bullbars, towbars , extra driving lights, changing wheel size, suspension mods ; exhausts. etc, etc, etc. Not only do the mods. have to be homologated BUT they have do be done by someone of can supply a ' certificado de montaje'. Someone who is authorised as a competent installer !!! 
At the ITV station,when I tell them that we put v8's in transit vans , they're amazed that we can do it ourselves without requiring it to be done by authorised installers .
As an 'aficionado' that's the one thing I miss , being able to alter without thinking about whether it requires homologating !


----------



## tigerpoeton (May 5, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> No, it's far worse !!!! When I first came I had a mitsubishi Delica starwagon, shogun based with a rhinoceros killing front bumper. My wife was actually sitting in it one day when a woman continually rammed it to park. When I came back she was in tears of laughter !!
> As Andy said mods. require homologation, nearly anything. Even changing tyre size. It all has to go on the log book. Bullbars, towbars , extra driving lights, changing wheel size, suspension mods ; exhausts. etc, etc, etc. Not only do the mods. have to be homologated BUT they have do be done by someone of can supply a ' certificado de montaje'. Someone who is authorised as a competent installer !!!
> At the ITV station,when I tell them that we put v8's in transit vans , they're amazed that we can do it ourselves without requiring it to be done by authorised installers .
> As an 'aficionado' that's the one thing I miss , being able to alter without thinking about whether it requires homologating !


Wow it all seems really strict, The reason we though a move to spain would be good is to escape all the red tape and bull**** suffers but all Iv heard so far is that spain is the real nanny state in europe!

I hope its not all as bad as its made up to be, All I hear are negative things though


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tonnes of red tape, but its not quite a "nanny state", its more of an "awkward state"! I think it seems worse than the UK partly cos we're not used to it and partly cos a lot of it seems illogical!? And of course its all in a foreign language

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

After a couple of weeks' absence from this forum I have reread various threads and found yours the most fascinating. I really have to reply in the strongest terms. 
You boast about your cars, tell us of airy-fairy plans to open a brothel, get abusive with people who try to give you advice...
Then it dawned on me....you are Russian, it seems. . Explains it all. But forgive me if I'm wrong.
There is a small minority of your compatriots who presumably having come from poverty-stricken backgrounds flaunt your so-called wealth in a way most equally or even more wealthy Western people find simply vulgar.
Your boasts about owning a ten-year-old Mercedes are really sad and pathetic.
Your pride in being able to deal with scum elements in society is misplaced.
I lived in Prague for three years where there are many decent, cultured and wealthy Russians who are deeply embarassed by your type.
You could not open an 'upper-class' establishment as you have no idea of what this entails.
And by the way,we were involved in a business where we could drive any car we chose. ..So what??? Who was impressed?. We don't live on an urb...so what?
My son drives an Aston Martin amongst other vehicles.(sorry for equally vulgar boasting).. 
I hope he is admired for other more valuable qualities.
In our society we have different, more decent values.
And if you want 'class', change your avatar. It's chav-like and VULGAR VULGAR VULGAR!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> After a couple of weeks' absence from this forum I have reread various threads and found yours the most fascinating.
> You boast about your cars, tell us of airy-fairy plans to open a brothel, get abusive with people who try to give you advice...
> Then it dawned on me....you are Russian, it seems. . Explains it all. But forgive me if I'm wrong.
> There is a small minority of your compatriots who presumably having come from poverty-stricken backgrounds flaunt your so-called wealth in a way most equally or even more wealthy Western people find simply vulgar.
> ...



NHice to see you back!!! er.... glad to see you're on form Mary LOL!? Did you have a nice break??????

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> NHice to see you back!!! er.... glad to see you're on form Mary LOL!? Did you have a nice break??????
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, thanks. Filthy-rich overweight son and dil were here.
BTW I agree with your comments on sex-work (sounds nicer than prostitution). 
Although we have to recognise that not all women take it up out of free choice. But taking up sex work rather than say working in a chicken-processing factory could well be a sensible choice.
Czechs have this matter of fact view of sex work. A job like the others, mainly in customer service
This topic brings to mind Mrs. Merton's question to Paul Daniels' young wife: 'And what was it that attracted you to bald, ageing millionaire Paul?'
Prostitution by any other name, methinks, without the variety which must be a perk of the job.
The brothel down the road from us doesn't seem to have many customers, judging from the fact that I see few cars there when we take the dog out at night.
The OP on this and other threads is probably a wind-up merchant....wealthy mechanic (we employed mechanics, paid them well too but wealthy????) says he's Russian, expat in Pakistan but in the UK....
But then if he's a time-waster in posting such c*** then so am I for replying to it
It's just that we're indoors today as it's sunny/cloudy.
I went in our pool on Wednesday though...
Now I'll give up on this as I'm deeply off-topic.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> .....It's just that we're indoors today as it's sunny/cloudy.
> I went in our pool on Wednesday though...
> Now I'll give up on this as I'm deeply off-topic.


Its too hot now isnt it! All that moaning I did in the winter cos of the cold and rain.......!!!!!

I've got one of my grown up (???) daughters and her boyfriend over this week so I may be away quite a bit!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, thanks. Filthy-rich overweight son and dil were here.
> BTW I agree with your comments on sex-work (sounds nicer than prostitution).
> Although we have to recognise that not all women take it up out of free choice. But taking up sex work rather than say working in a chicken-processing factory could well be a sensible choice.
> Czechs have this matter of fact view of sex work. A job like the others, mainly in customer service
> ...


I done a google on his name. It seems he like visiting forums, posting utter rubbish and vanishing. There are 4 consistant things about him/her/it the location is always given as bristol, the nick is always tigerpoeton, he/she/it gives the name Alex and the posts usaully ask for help for some "get rich quick" scheme.

in short a right plonker


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> I done a google on his name. It seems he like visiting forums, posting utter rubbish and vanishing. There are 4 consistant things about him/her/it the location is always given as bristol, the nick is always tigerpoeton, he/she/it gives the name Alex and the posts usaully ask for help for some "get rich quick" scheme.
> 
> in short a right plonker


And I should have noticed that the USSR doesn't exist any more....
Why do these sites attract such plonkers? The Czech one was similar except that a lot of the 'real' posters were beer-sodden skirt-chasing poser-plonkers.
I'd be interested in your views on UK political developments....should we start a new thread?


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> And I should have noticed that the USSR doesn't exist any more....
> Why do these sites attract such plonkers? The Czech one was similar except that a lot of the 'real' posters were beer-sodden skirt-chasing poser-plonkers.
> I'd be interested in your views on UK political developments....should we start a new thread?


that happens on every forum..... So far I am quite pleased with what Cameron/Clegg are proposing, I'm ecstatic that Duncan-Smith is going to shake up the benefits system, Osborne seems to on the ball and I'll reserve judgement on the promise on immigration until it happens

A new thread? fire away. You'll put it far more eloquently than I could


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> that happens on every forum..... So far I am quite pleased with what Cameron/Clegg are proposing, I'm ecstatic that Duncan-Smith is going to shake up the benefits system, Osborne seems to on the ball and I'll reserve judgement on the promise on immigration until it happens
> 
> A new thread? fire away. You'll put it far more eloquently than I could



I agree, so far so very good...apart from the Laws' fiasco.. Did you see the (large) woman on Newsnight on Thursday? She was irate that the new proposals might force her to 'take a job I don't want to do'. She receives £16k a year total in benefits, single mother with two children, has never worked.
The LibDem Welfare Minister, Steve someone, gave a typically eevasive answer to her question as to whether she would have to work.
Why oh Why didn't he say 'Yes...you have taken from the system all your life. Working..and non-working..taxpayers are funding your idle, self-indulgent lifestyle. Now get off your a*** and CONTRIBUTE, ffs!!!!!!
I'll open a new thread ...does your last comment mean -politely -that if I could speak instead of writing I have a big mouth????


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> I agree, so far so very good...apart from the Laws' fiasco.. Did you see the (large) woman on Newsnight on Thursday? She was irate that the new proposals might force her to 'take a job I don't want to do'. She receives £16k a year total in benefits, single mother with two children, has never worked.
> The LibDem Welfare Minister, Steve someone, gave a typically eevasive answer to her question as to whether she would have to work.
> Why oh Why didn't he say 'Yes...you have taken from the system all your life. Working..and non-working..taxpayers are funding your idle, self-indulgent lifestyle. Now get off your a*** and CONTRIBUTE, ffs!!!!!!
> I'll open a new thread ...does your last comment mean -politely -that if I could speak instead of writing I have a big mouth????



it was meant politely.......after all I'm the one who called the last occupant of no.10 a moron and would have added that he must have went to the kamikaze school of economics


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> it was meant politely.......after all I'm the one who called the last occupant of no.10 a moron and would have added that he must have went to the kamikaze school of economics


I forgot about that
And I have opened a new thread...but where is it?? I posted it but it hasn't appeared..
Jo?? Where's me new thread??!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> I forgot about that
> And I have opened a new thread...but where is it?? I posted it but it hasn't appeared..
> Jo?? Where's me new thread??!!


Ignore that, I've just seen it!!


----------

